# Could the Mirena cause dryness?



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

I was reading another thread and someone mentioned how the Mirena IUD causes the cervical mucous to become thick and dry and that's one of the ways it prevents the sperm from making their journey. Is that what could be causing vaginal dryness for me?? I'm fine from day to day but I can almost never get wet when dh and I have sex...even if I am very turned on. Even after having an orgasm I am not wet at all. It totally sucks and it's a real downer. We hate using the lubricants and I get very stressed the whole time about whether or not I'll be able to "perform" and it just ruins everything.


----------

